# Spouse visa: online tracking



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I submitted my documents and application to VFS in Sri Lanka. Applications are processed in India. I have not yet received an email saying that the British high commission has received my application. I also signed up and paid for a SMS tracking service. I have not received any text messages either. The online tracking feature on the VFS website does not seem to work as it says "invalid search" when I enter my reference number. Is this quite normal or should I be worried?

Thank you


----------



## Simsim22 (Jul 26, 2013)

tmp1987 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submitted my documents and application to VFS in Sri Lanka. Applications are processed in India. I have not yet received an email saying that the British high commission has received my application. I also signed up and paid for a SMS tracking service. I have not received any text messages either. The online tracking feature on the VFS website does not seem to work as it says "invalid search" when I enter my reference number. Is this quite normal or should I be worried?
> 
> Thank you


Have you entered your reference number and your date of birth correctly?


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

Simsim22 said:


> Have you entered your reference number and your date of birth correctly?


Yes I did. I phoned VFS today and they said that they are upgrading their system and that is probably why the online tracking does not work. Is it quite unusual not to receive the email though?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Email communications from UKBA (now UKVI) have always been haphazard. They try to send regular updates, but often fail to do so.


----------



## jamie.huang (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm having the same problem/question here. (i'm in taiwan) as i can't track my application status online, it freaks me out! I called VFS Taipei and the lady says i can email them and they will check for me. and they are charging people for 'going to their visa application centre'. this is unbelievable.


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

jamie.huang said:


> I'm having the same problem/question here. (i'm in taiwan) as i can't track my application status online, it freaks me out! I called VFS Taipei and the lady says i can email them and they will check for me. and they are charging people for 'going to their visa application centre'. this is unbelievable.


Hey, the people from VFS told me that the tracking should work by Monday. I know what you mean, they really are not very helpful on the phone. Did you not receive any emails either?


----------



## prince_MSN (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi tmp1987,

Did the vfs tracking work?

Was your application done online?

and the reference number you got was it Something like APET/12234556676/1?


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

prince_MSN said:


> Hi tmp1987,
> 
> Did the vfs tracking work?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes I applied online initially and then I submitted the documents at the VFS office in Sri Lanka. 

The tracking does not work yet. When I phoned VFS on Monday, they said that it may start working by the end of this week. I have only got a number starting with GWF and VFS told me to use this for tracking. How about you ? Were you able to track?


----------



## prince_MSN (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi,

My mother applied this morning for a Family visit visa from Colombo.

I have a reference starting with GWF, but no luck with the tracking tool.

FYI: My wife applied for Tier 2 General dependant from Sri Lanka in late 2012 got the visa in abt 10 days.

Cheers


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

prince_MSN said:


> Hi,
> 
> My mother applied this morning for a Family visit visa from Colombo.
> 
> ...


Hi, thank you- I hope I get it soon as well. I think it isn't anything to worry about because they are apparently in the process of changing their tracking system so that the tracking number is the GWF number instead of the number starting with APET. Hopefully it will start working soon!


----------



## irfan_rs (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi everyone

We are experiencing the exact same problem. My wife made her applicatioin in Pakistan two days ago, we are unable to track the status of her application too. All she was given on the receipt was the same GWF reference that was on her online application form.

Spoke to the Gerry's representative yesterday and was told she should have been given a QML number instead.

Sent an email to the centre where the application was submitted, got a reply back from the manager saying that all she needs is the GWF reference number in order to track her application.

Every time we try to track, it just comes back saying invalid search.

Having read other people's posts it has given us a bit of hope!

If anyone who submitted their application in the last few does manage to get it working in the near future, if they could be kind enough to mention it in here please.

Thanks


----------



## simrun255 (Jul 20, 2013)

What website are you guys trying to track from


----------



## irfan_rs (Feb 16, 2014)

simrun255 said:


> What website are you guys trying to track from



Hi Simrun255

I have made several attempts to check the status of our application on vfsglobal website, each time it says invalid search.

Thanks


----------



## simrun255 (Jul 20, 2013)

The site is still not working


----------



## prince_MSN (Mar 25, 2014)

Did the GWF tracking number work for you at all? 

Did you get your visa?


----------



## simrun255 (Jul 20, 2013)

No it didn't work


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi,

Online tracking doesn't work for me either with the GWF number. Did anyone receive any email/SMS updates yet? 

Thanks


----------



## mrustean (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Just to keep everyone in the loop VFS tracking in Australia for UK passports is not operational at this time.


----------



## prince_MSN (Mar 25, 2014)

Do you have a phone number for VFS Colombo? Will they give an update on the application status over the phone?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

All Sri Lankan applications are processed at Chennai, so you need to contact the Deputy High Commission there for any update.


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

prince_MSN said:


> Do you have a phone number for VFS Colombo? Will they give an update on the application status over the phone?


Hi,

I used to be able to phone VFS Colombo and get an update through the phone. However the call center is no longer operational. I emailed the UKVI information center using the following link:

https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/

They were able to provide an update on my application. They replied to my email within a few hours. You could also contact Chennai like Joppa said, but I have not tried it yet.

Have you received any emails or SMS messages regarding your mother's application?

Thanks


----------



## teaandscones (Jan 15, 2014)

has anyone any idea when the vfs visa tracking will be operational? my husband applied for his visa in China (Shenzhen) on the 26th March and they said the tracking would be working in a couple of days. Any news on this would be lovely, perhaps I am trying to track on the wrong site? I have been checking on www.vfsglobal.org and every time I put in the right tracking number it comes up with an error or a status saying invalid tracking code. I have just sent an email at the above mentioned link by @tmp1987 so will let y'all know what happens with that


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

teaandscones said:


> has anyone any idea when the vfs visa tracking will be operational? my husband applied for his visa in China (Shenzhen) on the 26th March and they said the tracking would be working in a couple of days. Any news on this would be lovely, perhaps I am trying to track on the wrong site? I have been checking on www.vfsglobal.org and every time I put in the right tracking number it comes up with an error or a status saying invalid tracking code. I have just sent an email at the above mentioned link by @tmp1987 so will let y'all know what happens with that


I think that is the correct website. When I enter my details, it says "invalid search" as well. I was told by VFS Sri Lanka that the online tracking facility would be fixed in a few days about two weeks ago. Hopefully it will start working soon


----------



## prince_MSN (Mar 25, 2014)

The link to the "tracking webpage" has been removed from the "After submission" page on VFS Global website


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

I've noticed that too, the other day i was able to still track my fiance's application but today they have removed it completely  I'M LOST!


----------



## prince_MSN (Mar 25, 2014)

Got a reply from from "UK Visas and Immigrations international service" after sending an email from https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ asking for a status update, the email said "Your application has been processed and the decision will be with you in the next few days".


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

prince_MSN said:


> Got a reply from from "UK Visas and Immigrations international service" after sending an email from https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ asking for a status update, the email said "Your application has been processed and the decision will be with you in the next few days".



Hey that's great, can i also ask you when did you apply? how many calendar days has it been in total before you send them an email? thanks.


----------



## prince_MSN (Mar 25, 2014)

Pultet said:


> Hey that's great, can i also ask you when did you apply? how many calendar days has it been in total before you send them an email? thanks.


Applied on 25th March for Family visit visa from Sri Lanka.

Emailed them on 4th April (Friday) asking for an update got a reply on Monday asking me to confirm the DoB.
Filled a new email form this time with the DoB and the reference number on Monday the 7th April.

No reply for 2 days

Filled another email form on Wednesday the 9th April.

Got a reply 10th April.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

prince_MSN said:


> Applied on 25th March for Family visit visa from Sri Lanka.
> 
> Emailed them on 4th April (Friday) asking for an update got a reply on Monday asking me to confirm the DoB.
> Filled a new email form this time with the DoB and the reference number o n Monday the th April.
> ...


Thank you i hope you get your visa Goodluck


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey everyone, I just had a live webchat with UKVI enquiry service. They said " your application has been processed and a decision will be with you in a few days". I asked them what the decision was but they were not able to see it on their system. They said the people from the visa application center should contact me when my documents are available to be collected.


----------



## teaandscones (Jan 15, 2014)

tmp1987 said:


> Hey everyone, I just had a live webchat with UKVI enquiry service. They said " your application has been processed and a decision will be with you in a few days". I asked them what the decision was but they were not able to see it on their system. They said the people from the visa application center should contact me when my documents are available to be collected.


 great news! So at least we know they are still processing. I know you submitted in Sri Lanka but what date did you submit and did you use priority? Thanks


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

teaandscones said:


> great news! So at least we know they are still processing. I know you submitted in Sri Lanka but what date did you submit and did you use priority? Thanks


Thank you, I'm quite nervous until I know the outcome. Yes I submitted in Sri Lanka. I submitted my online application on 7th March 2014 and handed in my documents on the 17th of March 2014. Apparently the decision was made on the 7th of April 2014 and I haven't had correspondence with them since I applied. I'm hoping to visit the application center to check whether it has arrived on Tuesday. Will keep everyone posted once I've been there on Tuesday!


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

prince_MSN said:


> Got a reply from from "UK Visas and Immigrations international service" after sending an email from https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ asking for a status update, the email said "Your application has been processed and the decision will be with you in the next few days".


Hi, did you get your passport back yet?


----------



## prince_MSN (Mar 25, 2014)

Applied on 25th March for Family visit visa from Sri Lanka.

Emailed them on 4th April (Friday) asking for an update got a reply on Monday asking me to confirm the DoB.
Filled a new email form this time with the DoB and the reference number on Monday the 7th of April.

No reply for 2 days

Filled another email form on Wednesday the 9th April.

Got a reply 10th April saying "your application has been processed and a decision will be with you in a few days"

On Friday the 11th April got a call from VFS to come and collect the documents.

Collected on 15th April, Family Visit Visa issued for 6 months


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I visited the VFS center in Sri Lanka although I did not receive any telephone calls or SMS messages saying that the documents were available for collection. My package was available and I got my visa! It was issued on the 07/04/2014, so it only took 16 working days.


----------

